# .



## sweetlullaby

.


----------



## lou_w34

Well done! :D
I was just about to do this aswell lol

:hugs:


----------



## sweetlullaby

.


----------



## lou_w34

Ahhhh i dont! lol
Shes a funny girl though, she likes to listen to the keys being pressed lol, then tries to grab them! Any thing to keep her entertained lol

xx


----------



## tinkabells

Hiya girls,

I have only just been able to come back on here, can i join or way too late? xxx


----------



## lou_w34

Nopes not too late! :) Sweetlullaby is sorting out who is paired with who tonight or tomorrow morning!

xx


----------



## tinkabells

Oh cool woohoo xxx


----------



## sweetlullaby

.


----------



## expecting09

Im real excited about this :D First mothers day, seems weird lol, would be better if our LO's could bring us breakfast in bed :haha:


----------



## littlekitten8

Yay our first mothers day hehe. Can't wait to get my card hehe x


----------



## tinkabells

Yeah im looking forward to it, im going out for dinner with my parents for the actual day, just hoping im not too hungover though lol xxx


----------



## sweetlullaby

.


----------



## littlekitten8

Lol tell me about it. First thing I ate today was soup at 2pm lol


----------



## tinkabells

I still havent eaten!!! xxx


----------



## littlekitten8

Thats bad! Eat something hun. Even if its just a bit of toast x


----------



## sweetlullaby

.


----------



## tinkabells

Lol i will,when i get home sorted out hollie for the night i'll prob catch something about 9ish or order something in for one,how depressing!!xxx


----------



## littlekitten8

Lol I had egg and chips while bouncing a screaming baby in his bouncer. Joys of motherhood lol


----------



## lou_w34

I was lucky today, my friend brought me breakfast, think she felt sorry for me :haha: But i just went to eat mint ice cream for dinner and lo decided shed rather play instead lol

xx


----------



## DizzyMoo

i'll join in ladies add me to the list .. 

ps...i wont stalk your ass....(unless asked) lol


----------



## tinkabells

DizzyMoo said:


> i'll join in ladies add me to the list ..
> 
> ps...i wont stalk your ass....(unless asked) lol

i need a new stalker xxx


----------



## littlekitten8

Lol dizzymoo I think you are a bit far away to stalk me


----------



## sweetlullaby

.


----------



## tinkabells

Im all excitied for this swappy xxx


----------



## sweetlullaby

.


----------



## sweetlullaby

.


----------



## purpledahlia

I think we should do it secret style. and have a spending guide


----------



## sweetlullaby

.


----------



## purpledahlia

yeh no i was about to PM you earlier, but then i realised we dont really have enough time. next year we can, like a secret santa but a secret mothers day. nevermind! we should of been more organised! 

and spending guide, well some cards cost 99p and some can cost a tenner, so how much should we spend? £4??5??


----------



## lou_w34

Oh im so excited!!

Is that really sad?? lol :haha:

xxx


----------



## expecting09

No Lou!! I'm really excited too :D x


----------



## tinkabells

Lol at the OH comment, me and my mate Jem joke she's hollie's dad, as she was at the birth etc lol xxx


----------



## littlekitten8

Yay so exciting. Can't wait to get my mothers day card hehe.


----------



## purpledahlia

we should still have a spending guide...


----------



## expecting09

Just a normal card? £1.00 - £2.50 :shrug:


----------



## littlekitten8

Sounds good to me expecting09


----------



## purpledahlia

mm i went into clintons the other week and got my mum a bdaycard and a mothers day card and it cost a tenner! :rofl: all the nice once cost more. dont think SL is online..shall we say £3?


----------



## littlekitten8

Lol good point. I dont mind what the limit is so long as its not more than like £5.


----------



## expecting09

Clintons is a right royal piss take!! They charge so much for a flimy piece of card with a picture on the front haha. Yeh I don't mind what we spend, a cards a card :D


----------



## tinkabells

Yeah i don't mind, i think it depends on what you wanna spend?! xxx


----------



## purpledahlia

well i will prob spend 4 or 5 cos i cant get into town before the end of the week and theres a little shop which has handmade cards in the village and theyre lovely


----------



## sweetlullaby

.


----------



## bloodbinds

Erm, since i posted the original thread about this (sorta lol) i would like to be involved! Though should probably say have already sent dizzymoo a card!! Lol.


----------



## Katieeeee

Mine's all sent! :D Can't wait for you to receive it Sweetlullaby :happydance:


----------



## sweetlullaby

.


----------



## sweetlullaby

.


----------



## lou_w34

Im sending mine tomorrow! 

Tis very exciting! lol

xx


----------



## sweetlullaby

.


----------



## purpledahlia

wow you guys are fast! ive not even bought one yet!! will buy and send tomorrow z


----------



## tinkabells

I've done mine, but posting on thursday, so no cheating on opening before hand lol xxx


----------



## purpledahlia

did you guys all get up and run to the shop in excitement?? :rofl:


----------



## suzanne108

purpledahlia said:


> did you guys all get up and run to the shop in excitement?? :rofl:

This is my plan for tomorrow :D

Excitement galore!

Can I just say....how good is this site? I love all the other single mummies! (Sorry...I'm a little hormonal I think :blush:)

xxx


----------



## DizzyMoo

I'll be buying tomorrow & posting tomorrow or thursday .. I need to buy about 5 cards for mummies day lol 

I dunno what i'll spend as it depends what i see really so i spend more its tough & if i spend less its tough lol Wait & see :)


----------



## expecting09

tinkabells said:


> I've done mine, but posting on thursday, so no cheating on opening before hand lol xxx

Dammit!

I got mine, will probably post tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## DizzyMoo

Can i just check somert here , Are we writing they are from us or their own child? lol 

:dohh:


----------



## suzanne108

DizzyMoo said:


> Can i just check somert here , Are we writing they are from us or their own child? lol
> 
> :dohh:

They're from the babies :)

So if you've got Lou it'll be from Scarlett xx


----------



## sweetlullaby

.


----------



## Katieeeee

sweetlullaby said:


> Yup from the babies :) Think Im in a horomonal mood as well IM HAPPPPYYYYY :wohoo:
> 
> Agree no cheating, open your card on Sunday  Katieeeee it should say on your envelope to open on 14th :rofl:
> 
> hehe not quite regarding running out to the shops :rofl:

You did Moonpig didn't you?

So did I :rofl:


----------



## purpledahlia

moonpig???? cheaters!!!


----------



## lou_w34

purpledahlia said:


> did you guys all get up and run to the shop in excitement?? :rofl:

Ummmmmmm :blush::blush:.... maybe :haha: 

xx


----------



## suzanne108

Done :D


----------



## tinkabells

Woohoo mines done, and i maybe a cheat aswell lol xxx


----------



## lou_w34

Ahhh mines done! I didnt cheat though! :haha:

xx


----------



## expecting09

Mine was sent today :D


----------



## tinkabells

expecting09 said:


> Mine was sent today :D

Im so excited, i'll have to take mine to my mums xxx


----------



## sweetlullaby

.


----------



## tinkabells

I've never heard of funkypigeon lol xxx


----------



## sweetlullaby

.


----------



## bloodbinds

Sent mine this morning! :-D


----------



## DizzyMoo

suzanne108 said:


> DizzyMoo said:
> 
> 
> Can i just check somert here , Are we writing they are from us or their own child? lol
> 
> :dohh:
> 
> They're from the babies :)
> 
> So if you've got Lou it'll be from Scarlett xxClick to expand...


That was my next question as her siggy doesn't say her name lol


----------



## lou_w34

DizzyMoo said:


> suzanne108 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DizzyMoo said:
> 
> 
> Can i just check somert here , Are we writing they are from us or their own child? lol
> 
> :dohh:
> 
> They're from the babies :)
> 
> So if you've got Lou it'll be from Scarlett xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> That was my next question as her siggy doesn't say her name lolClick to expand...

I had a paranoid 'someone is stalking me moment' and took all my pics and info off :dohh:

x


----------



## sweetlullaby

.


----------



## suzanne108

I got mine too :happydance:


----------



## sweetlullaby

.


----------



## suzanne108

I NEED to open it. :blush:

This will test our patience!


----------



## Katieeeee

I might have held it up to the light to see if I can see what's inside :blush:


----------



## purpledahlia

hahaha... i sent today!


----------



## sweetlullaby

.


----------



## Katieeeee

sweetlullaby said:


> Katieeeee said:
> 
> 
> I might have held it up to the light to see if I can see what's inside :blush:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Could you see anything? lolClick to expand...

I thought I could see a cat :rofl: I could be wrong though!


----------



## sweetlullaby

.


----------



## DizzyMoo

lou_w34 said:


> DizzyMoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> suzanne108 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DizzyMoo said:
> 
> 
> Can i just check somert here , Are we writing they are from us or their own child? lol
> 
> :dohh:
> 
> They're from the babies :)
> 
> So if you've got Lou it'll be from Scarlett xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> That was my next question as her siggy doesn't say her name lolClick to expand...
> 
> I had a paranoid 'someone is stalking me moment' and took all my pics and info off :dohh:
> 
> xClick to expand...

hahahaha you didn't quite take ALL the photos off muahahahahahaha.
* evil stalker larf * :haha:


----------



## littlekitten8

Yay mine is sent.....I love the card hehe sooo pretty :) Can't wait for mine to arrive...won't be able to open it til the evening though cos I am working :(


----------



## bloodbinds

I have mine and have so far resisted the temptation of opening it!! Lol. So glad that i will have something to open come mothers day!! :-D


----------



## suzanne108

bloodbinds said:


> I have mine and have so far resisted the temptation of opening it!! Lol. So glad that i will have something to open come mothers day!! :-D

Yay glad you got it! Hope you like :D


----------



## purpledahlia

I wasnt able to get to the shop i wanted to get too, But its a mothers day card all the same, Im glad i get to open something too! woo:D


----------



## DizzyMoo

Where i am there is no decent card shops, 1 of em is a tacky thing that i wouldn't touch with your barge pole never mind mine! 
So the card i bought online but the goodees i bought from shop :)


----------



## purpledahlia

you put goodies in too?? were we meant too??


----------



## littlekitten8

Argh I didnt know anything about goodies!


----------



## sweetlullaby

.


----------



## purpledahlia

ah well littlekitten, if neither of us did goodies then we're fine :)


----------



## Katieeeee

I've got some goodies you can have :winkwink:


----------



## purpledahlia

sicko


----------



## lou_w34

DizzyMoo said:


> lou_w34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DizzyMoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> suzanne108 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DizzyMoo said:
> 
> 
> Can i just check somert here , Are we writing they are from us or their own child? lol
> 
> :dohh:
> 
> They're from the babies :)
> 
> So if you've got Lou it'll be from Scarlett xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> That was my next question as her siggy doesn't say her name lolClick to expand...
> 
> I had a paranoid 'someone is stalking me moment' and took all my pics and info off :dohh:
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> hahahaha you didn't quite take ALL the photos off muahahahahahaha.
> * evil stalker larf * :haha:Click to expand...

Eeeeeekkkkkkkk *Runs away* :dohh:

lol

xx


----------



## tinkabells

I got mine yesterday and im resisting and i've packed it into my bag, as im at my mums this weekend as she's babysitting tomorrow night for me!!!xxx


----------



## expecting09

Got mine today, how hard is it not to open it! AHHH!!


----------



## lou_w34

I got mine aswell!! Im trying sooo hard not too open it!!

xx


----------



## suzanne108

I've just opened a mothers day card - from FOB :(

I was really hoping he wouldn't.


----------



## tinkabells

expecting09 said:


> Got mine today, how hard is it not to open it! AHHH!!

Hahaha i know zoe, mine keeps looking at me even though its packed away in my bag for my mums lol, but i hear here is whispering, "open me, open me, open me, im lonely lol"



suzanne108 said:


> I've just opened a mothers day card - from FOB :(
> 
> I was really hoping he wouldn't.

Well in one way, least his bothered, mine would have to try and spell and think of someone other than himself xxx


----------



## lou_w34

suzanne108 said:


> I've just opened a mothers day card - from FOB :(
> 
> I was really hoping he wouldn't.

Doesnt mean you have to keep it :haha: lol

:hugs:


----------



## suzanne108

lou_w34 said:


> suzanne108 said:
> 
> 
> I've just opened a mothers day card - from FOB :(
> 
> I was really hoping he wouldn't.
> 
> Doesnt mean you have to keep it :haha: lol
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

:rofl: it did cross my mind, but its actually a nice card!

I'm a bitch, I should be grateful. 

Glad I'm gonna get have one on sunday from my single mummy partner :happydance:


----------



## bloodbinds

Burn it suzanne!! Lol.

My FOB probably doesn't even have a clue when mothers day is, and he wouldn't get me a card even if he did.

I did send him a birthday card though which had on the front 'from your little girl, to THE BEST DADDY IN THE WORLD!!' - i really hope he got the sarcasum of the card since he hasn't seen her or paid a penny towards her since her birth, lol.


----------



## tinkabells

Haha mine wouldnt, when im sarcky to him, he always goes, oh ok, thanks etc xxx


----------



## suzanne108

:rofl: :rofl:

That made me laugh! I really hope he got the sarcasm though, I know my FOB wouldn't - he's as thick as pig doodah.

Best thing about mine....the envelope had been written out by his witch of a mother :haha:


----------



## tinkabells

Im thinking of doing something along like that with mine, but cant say too much cos dunnow if someone is still watching me on here xxx


----------



## littlekitten8

Hehe mine arrived this morning....loving the kitty stamp lol. So tempted to open it! Taking it to work with me cos I stay at work Saturday night so can open it before I go to work Sunday morning. Give me something to look forward to x


----------



## expecting09

Love the way his mother had to write the envelope lol


----------



## tinkabells

Haha very true xxx


----------



## sweetlullaby

.


----------



## suzanne108

Have you ever known people to get so excited over a card :haha: Can you imagine if we'd sent presents too?!!


----------



## Nij

I am sure some people will get presents or gifts. I am just glad you all seam happy :)


----------



## tinkabells

Only one more day to go..... xxx


----------



## purpledahlia

got mine.. ooohhh.. excitement!


----------



## Nij

I didnt get one :( lol


----------



## DizzyMoo

Re the goodees, they are only little bits i put in nothing to get wet about :haha:

ps.. lou have your 2 things come yet? (bloody hope so) :)

Ive got my things off you hun, Cant wait to open !!


----------



## suzanne108

Nij said:


> I didnt get one :( lol

Hope you bought one tho!

Least you'll get a fathers day card....our FOBs wont :rofl:


----------



## expecting09

I can't believe I'm this excited about a piece of card :haha:


----------



## lou_w34

DizzyMoo said:


> Re the goodees, they are only little bits i put in nothing to get wet about :haha:
> 
> ps.. lou have your 2 things come yet? (bloody hope so) :)
> 
> Ive got my things off you hun, Cant wait to open !!

Just answered your pm but i got it!!!! woooo!!

And ditto! Soooooo very excited! I dont no how ive managed to wait! I usually have zero patience!! haha

xx


----------



## DizzyMoo

woop !! 

Josh made me a mummies day card from nursery yesterday, says " my hero " on the front .. awwwwww


----------



## Nij

suzanne108 said:


> Nij said:
> 
> 
> I didnt get one :( lol
> 
> Hope you bought one tho!
> 
> Least you'll get a fathers day card....our FOBs wont :rofl:Click to expand...

Erm Nope :winkwink:

I bought 6 (one for my mum, one for Chloes mum, one for Kte's mum and one for a special person and 2 grandmother cards).


----------



## sweetlullaby

.


----------



## sweetlullaby

.


----------



## purpledahlia

Happy mothers day!


----------



## expecting09

Happy mothers day girls!!! :hugs: xxx :D


----------



## sweetlullaby

.


----------



## DizzyMoo

Happy Mothers Day ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lou_w34

sweetlullaby said:


> Can we open our cards now :rofl:

Haha i have!!!!!!!!!

Happy mothers day!!!! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Nij

Happy mothersday everyone


----------



## expecting09

Aww thank you tinkabells! I love it :D Made me well up lol :blush:


----------



## suzanne108

Happy Mothers Day!!! :woohoo:

Thank you bloodbinds :hugs: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## suzanne108

Why I put woohoo as a smiley thing I dunno.....must have been the excitement :dohh: :rofl:

It was supposed to be :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Katieeeee

Happy Mother's day ladies! :hugs:

Sweetlullaby - my card was absolutely *brilliant*, made me go all teary! :hugs: The one I got you sucks compared to this one! Thankyou so much! :D xxxxxxxxx


----------



## teal

Happy mothers day everyone :hugs: xx


----------



## suzanne108

Happy Mothers Day Teal :hugs:


----------



## sweetlullaby

.


----------



## Katieeeee

sweetlullaby said:


> Katieeeee said:
> 
> 
> Happy Mother's day ladies! :hugs:
> 
> Sweetlullaby - my card was absolutely *brilliant*, made me go all teary! :hugs: The one I got you sucks compared to this one! Thankyou so much! :D xxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> Awww Thank You :blush: No it doesn't suck! I love mine :) The writing is so curly and posh and cute lol Sorry I "borrowed" your profile picture :rofl:Click to expand...

It was such a surprise, I wasn't expecting it at all! :rofl: xxx


----------



## DizzyMoo

Has she sent you a card with your piccy on? I did that with lou lol


----------



## sweetlullaby

.


----------



## bloodbinds

Hey all, sorry i've been busy all day but hope you have all had a good mothers day!

Suzanne, thank you so much for my card :-D xxx


----------



## starbucks101

Happy Mothers Day Girls! Glad the cards swap went well! 

Hope you've all had lovely days :D


----------



## purpledahlia

Happy mothers day everyone! 

littlekitten - my gard was amazing! It was much better than the one i sent you :( Your handwriting is so neat!! 

hope everyone had a good day!


----------



## tinkabells

Happy Mothers day girls,i love my card zoe!! Was lovely hope you've all had a wicked day xxx


----------



## littlekitten8

Happy mothers day!!! Only just got home from work bah! Purpledahlia I loved my card hehe x


----------



## Kte

Nij said:


> suzanne108 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nij said:
> 
> 
> I didnt get one :( lol
> 
> Hope you bought one tho!
> 
> Least you'll get a fathers day card....our FOBs wont :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Erm Nope :winkwink:
> 
> I bought 6 (one for my mum, one for Chloes mum, one for Kte's mum and one for a special person and 2 grandmother cards).Click to expand...

you kept that quiet, whats the deal with that?Nice geasture maybe but why you not tell me? Lol and one for a special person, so I'm not special then am I!! :wacko: Gee.


----------

